# Need advice for small trailers in big city's



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

I have been wanting to get a mini cube trail that's about 9 foot long 8 foot high. The back of my truck is packed must jobs. And is now starting to turn in to 2 trips to get material, scafold and tools on and off site. Would be great for big dumps. 
Won't need to get a bigger truck 
Can make it a gigantic advertisement board. 
Parking in Vancouver is a b*tchn
Risk of theft.
Other than those 2 things I don't see many con's. I guess if you can't get parking.,, It is what it is,

Any one regret getting a box trailer? Any advice for theft? Can a thief just tear out a gps tracker after stealing it.?




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

8' high?? and only 9' long??

That is going to look weird.

How wide?


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Haha My bad that would be a bit top heavy. was looking at so many trailers my numbers got all wacko in my head. Think it's about 6 foot high. 5x10. 

Here's the trailer I'm looking at. Seen some cheaper ones that are a bit more boxy. 
I've pulled trailers before working for the city. But have never purchased one before. 
https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/trb/d/2018-carry-on-trailer-cargo/6606116815.html

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I would recommend getting a 6x12. At 5ft wide you don’t have much room for shelves on both sides. 

Not sure if you can get a 6x10


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

A 6x12 single axle maneuvers pretty well. I always think I want a bigger one, but then I squeeze mine into a tight spot and am glad it's smaller. 

I don't hauling as much as I used to, but I used to keep it hitched 100 percent of the time and it became second nature to go everywhere with it. A larger one would be much more cumbersome.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> A 6x12 single axle maneuvers pretty well. I always think I want a bigger one, but then I squeeze mine into a tight spot and am glad it's smaller.
> 
> I don't hauling as much as I used to, but I used to keep it hitched 100 percent of the time and it became second nature to go everywhere with it. A larger one would be much more cumbersome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




That what I have also. I would love for it to be a little wider but 12’ works prefect for fitting on driveways. 

I did deck on new construction for a few years and mine was only off on the week ends. After a while you don’t even need to think about then they are just apart of your driving habit.


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

Have you considered just renting a small Conex box on job by job basis? You don't have to own it or haul it, just have it dropped at the site, then picked up when you are done. They are also a bit more heavy duty and harder to break into compared to a rolling tool trailer.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Fishindude said:


> Have you considered just renting a small Conex box on job by job basis? You don't have to own it or haul it, just have it dropped at the site, then picked up when you are done. They are also a bit more heavy duty and harder to break into compared to a rolling tool trailer.


it's not so much on-site storage that I need. just transporting tools and material.


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

What about high top van. 12'. Ok had 2 - 10' sprinter's sold for Nissan nv. The storage capacity is impressive. 6'2"wx6'.6"hx10' long or 12'. Also look into transits there putting boxes on Back 6*6.6*10-12 straight boxes roll-up up doors and roll out ramps. Straight boxes fit even More. If they where available when I got nv's I would picked up. There around 30k


cedarboarder said:


> it's not so much on-site storage that I need. just transporting tools and material.


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Then flat bed or Dump trailer you'll always use the dump trailer. 6*10 deck over is what I had for years. 10,000 load. Rated. About 4,000.its great for City work. I work in 4 Mile radius 98%of the Time.


CityDecks said:


> What about high top van. 12'. Ok had 2 - 10' sprinter's sold for Nissan nv. The storage capacity is impressive. 6'2"wx6'.6"hx10' long or 12'. Also look into transits there putting boxes on Back 6*6.6*10-12 straight boxes roll-up up doors and roll out ramps. Straight boxes fit even More. If they where available when I got nv's I would picked up. There around 30k
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

CityDecks said:


> What about high top van. 12'. Ok had 2 - 10' sprinter's sold for Nissan nv. The storage capacity is impressive. 6'2"wx6'.6"hx10' long or 12'. Also look into transits there putting boxes on Back 6*6.6*10-12 straight boxes roll-up up doors and roll out ramps. Straight boxes fit even More. If they where available when I got nv's I would picked up. There around 30k
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


 I wish. I've thought about it but want to avoid truck payments. I like old trucks that I can fix on the side of the road. Haha. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Fishindude said:


> Have you considered just renting a small Conex box on job by job basis? You don't have to own it or haul it, just have it dropped at the site, then picked up when you are done. They are also a bit more heavy duty and harder to break into compared to a rolling tool trailer.


Is that like pod or shipping container?? I just wrapped up a job on the beach and used 10x20 pod the boxes that h.o. use to move. Dirt cheap. I had tools hardware fasteners everything else came from suppliers in plywood boxes as they ran low we put remainder in pod. So easy to roll in/out day in/day out so fast.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

CityDecks said:


> Is that like pod or shipping container?? I just wrapped up a job on the beach and used 10x20 pod the boxes that h.o. use to move. Dirt cheap. I had tools hardware fasteners everything else came from suppliers in plywood boxes as they ran low we put remainder in pod. So easy to roll in/out day in/day out so fast.


I've used them for having a spot for homeowners stuff while we renovate. I was amazed by the lifter they had to load and unload on the pod when they came to pick it up. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

I am not in Vancouver . Do not know your situation but I will give you my thoughts .Single axel trailer will not hold much but easily over loaded .Easily filled . Over load it and if you need to stop -You will be surprised when you do not -it keeps going .
I have a 5x10 dump .two axel . bearings need greasing often[pet peeve] .it can carry plywood and longer material by running forward and keeping it in the middle . still it is a pain in the a%$#s to get around lumber yards .Many jobsights are just not trailer friendly . I agree with others if you get an enclosed trailer get something functional ,Something a bit larger.
oh it is great for dump runs . That said I also do not know how you work or types of jobs you take .Good luck


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

JFM constr said:


> I am not in Vancouver . Do not know your situation but I will give you my thoughts .Single axel trailer will not hold much but easily over loaded .Easily filled . Over load it and if you need to stop -You will be surprised when you do not -it keeps going .
> I have a 5x10 dump .two axel . bearings need greasing often[pet peeve] .it can carry plywood and longer material by running forward and keeping it in the middle . still it is a pain in the a%$#s to get around lumber yards .Many jobsights are just not trailer friendly . I agree with others if you get an enclosed trailer get something functional ,Something a bit larger.
> oh it is great for dump runs . That said I also do not know how you work or types of jobs you take .Good luck


I didn't even think of the lumber yards, that would be a really big pain in the ass but do-able. Looking at box trailer cause my area is none stop rain for half the year. I was thinking worst case I will need to get construction parking permits with the city and have the city put signs up (not sure of the costs yet) or just make a day of it to get stuff on site. I do renos, decks, fences mostly in dense areas some streets 2 cars cant drive down yet its 2 way... I put 2 tools like my miter saw and vacuum in my Dakota and it's full, I do have a great ladder rack that can hold quite a bit, airbags on the rear suspension, decent hitch (not a bumper hitch). Was thinking of dodge 1500 but it's really not much bigger of a box with the same engine. I am also having storage issues at home with no garage but I do have a spot to park it if I cant bring it to work so would be like a portable shed. I'm guessing your trailer has brakes on it? I've also heard 2 axle is easier to maneuver, this true?


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

have you considered a van .i was doing about the same work as you when i got my first van .it holds WAY more then a pickup .i could put a light wheel barrow on the roof rack . Before i got the van i swore i would always have truck but the switch over was a vast improvement . being able to walk into a supply house[or any store] knowing everything was locked up was such a relief . you set the van up so it works for you . make it so you can get at everything easily .I was in snow country ,put a posi trac in the rearend and with all that weight it got around very well .
A trailer will kill you ,dealing with it on a continual bases .imagine the time suck getting those parking permits you sound like you need .


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I work constantly with challenging parking. I can't imagine pulling a trailer regularly. All about that van. It must hold 4 pickup trucks worth, and I can still walk in and collect the tools I need for the day.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I have more in my extended van than most people have in their 7 x 14 trailers.

That is a fact.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

extended van = payments and a pain to work on. I don't like new vehicles that need the specialty tools to work on. The engines are in the dash and hate working on them. Mechanics also hate working on them. 
Hinos on the other hand.....


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

My 2000 GMC,had fuel pump go out ,hundred and 40 th on it . I got it from used from one of those commercial sales places . Very,very reliable .


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

All lettered up!










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> 4300.00
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


4300 bucks for a 6×10?! Is that a pretty common price for SoCal? Seems really spendy.


----------



## D-Construction (Dec 24, 2017)

Deckhead said:


> 4300 bucks for a 6×10?! Is that a pretty common price for SoCal? Seems really spendy.


I was thinking the same thing. Bought my Look trailer, 7x14, barn doors, 7' interior height and screwless exterior almost 5 years ago for $4700 +tax.

And I'm on the central coast of Cali. and things 'ain't cheap here either.

Looks good though Mike! You'll get a ton of use out of it.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> All lettered up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sick of dealing with a trailer yet?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caleb1989 (May 26, 2018)

D-Construction said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Bought my Look trailer, 7x14, barn doors, 7' interior height and screwless exterior almost 5 years ago for $4700 +tax.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I haven’t bought a cargo trailer but my 7x10 dump trailer was $5k out the door. 100% financed, in Fresno, CA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Deckhead said:


> 4300 bucks for a 6×10?! Is that a pretty common price for SoCal? Seems really spendy.




I think he got it with some money already preloaded in it. He uses it on Fridays to haul all his cash to the bank. A dump trailer might be flippant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mordekyle said:


> I think he got it with some money already preloaded in it. He uses it on Fridays to haul all his cash to the bank. A dump trailer might be flippant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When he cashes his wife's pay cheque?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> When he cashes his wife's pay cheque?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Ehhhhhh so close. We were looking for check... Pay... check

Tell'em what he's won!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Deckhead said:


> Ehhhhhh so close. We were looking for check... Pay... check
> 
> Tell'em what he's won!


That's the US spelling....

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> When he cashes his wife's pay cheque?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk




Are you kidding? We couldn't survive on what little she makes. And no I'm not sick of dealing with a trailer. It's nice to not deal with hauling **** in the back of my truck. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

D-Construction said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Bought my Look trailer, 7x14, barn doors, 7' interior height and screwless exterior almost 5 years ago for $4700 +tax.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




4300 bucks? I didn't shop but 2 places, It wasn't worth my time. Both places were comparable. It was more about having what I wanted on the lot vs. Waiting 12 weeks. I would've paid more actually. 







Mike.
_______________


----------



## D-Construction (Dec 24, 2017)

I hear ya. I got lucky on mine as I didn't want to order either and have to wait, but I did want a few specific things. Turned out he had 2 coming in a few days after I talked to him. Turned out to be exactly what I wanted and bought it no more than 10 minutes after it came off the truck. 

Same thing wound up happening with the dump trailer I bought beginning of this year from the same dealer!


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Went down to a trailer dealer to check out a 5x10 but was only 5 foot high. No 6 foot high in 5x10 in stock.
Looks like I'll just be getting a 6x10
Custom order is months 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> 4300 bucks? I didn't shop but 2 places, It wasn't worth my time. Both places were comparable. It was more about having what I wanted on the lot vs. Waiting 12 weeks. I would've paid more actually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So 4300 dollar trailer wasn't worth your time but a thousand dollar battery saw was worth it?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Deckhead said:


> So 4300 dollar trailer wasn't worth your time but a thousand dollar battery saw was worth it?




I didn't shop for a battery saw. What the ****s your point?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Deckhead said:


> So 4300 dollar trailer wasn't worth your time but a thousand dollar battery saw was worth it?




And no Im not going to run all over Southern California to save a hundred bucks or so. It's not worth my time. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> And no Im not going to run all over Southern California to save a hundred bucks or so. It's not worth my time.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I was thinking you would save at least a grand not 100 bucks. 

As far as the saw goes, you spent several weeks researching the mafell saw.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Deckhead said:


> I was thinking you would save at least a grand not 100 bucks.
> 
> As far as the saw goes, you spent several weeks researching the mafell saw.


Probably enjoys researching power tools but not trailers. I'm seeing big price gaps wit quality. I found a cheap trailer but has 5/8ths walls and floor. And the exterior metal is thin and wavy. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Deckhead said:


> I was thinking you would save at least a grand not 100 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the saw goes, you spent several weeks researching the mafell saw.



No I didn't. I started a thread on it. Never once drove anywhere to look at one and spent time online looking at them. Not for price but for what I wanted. The same thing I did for a trailer. 

There's two trailer companies within 45 minutes from me, I went to both. I wasn't shopping price for saws nor was I shopping price for trailers. 

I was about getting exactly what I wanted. I found it and paid what they asked. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

cedarboarder said:


> Probably enjoys researching power tools but not trailers. I'm seeing big price gaps wit quality. I found a cheap trailer but has 5/8ths walls and floor. And the exterior metal is thin and wavy.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk




Doing a quick search will show my price for what I got is comparable with all of them around here. They certainly are not equal. You can get a 6x10 trailer for cheap. And on the same lot they'll have another 6x10 for more. Because they aren't the same. He had a 6x12 cheaper than my 6x10 on his lot. But I didn't want a 6x12 and it wasn't as nice as my 6x10. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

the service manual on DeWalt website for the ds600 is actually for a mini black and decker hedge trimmer. hahaha, lots of help dewalt. . .


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

So do I put this on the trailer or not? There's a good argument against and for.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> So do I put this on the trailer or not? There's a good argument against and for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put it on.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Put it on.




Better to deter than catch them after the fact?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Probably more effective on a trailer that doesn’t have it.

If they get past your hitch lock and your puck locks, a sticker will tell them what to look for.

Claymore mine and a trail camera?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Mordekyle said:


> Probably more effective on a trailer that doesn’t have it.
> 
> If they get past your hitch lock and your puck locks, a sticker will tell them what to look for.
> 
> ...




I have security cameras on the trailer as well. 

If they get pass the puck locks more than likely the vibration will set off the siren. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Mordekyle said:


> Probably more effective on a trailer that doesn’t have it.
> 
> If they get past your hitch lock and your puck locks, a sticker will tell them what to look for.
> 
> ...


I was just gonna say send it to me haha. I can't even use dewalt GPS in Canada. No Verizon. Found some others but pretty bummed they don't work in Canada. 
I would not put the sticker on the trailer. Just tells them to find it after stealing it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

cedarboarder said:


> I was just gonna say send it to me haha. I can't even use dewalt GPS in Canada. No Verizon. Found some others but pretty bummed they don't work in Canada.
> I would not put the sticker on the trailer. Just tells them to find it after stealing it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk




The siren goes off for only 10 seconds I get a phonecall and a text. However I can disable the siren.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Better to deter than catch them after the fact?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


ALWAYS!

Unless you like dealing with that kinda bull****.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> ALWAYS!
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you like dealing with that kinda bull****.




No I don't want or like to deal with that BS. I'd prefer it get deterred. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> No I don't want or like to deal with that BS. I'd prefer it get deterred.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Exactly, focus on building decks and not fighting crime.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caleb1989 (May 26, 2018)

Although crime fighting could be fun once in a while  


-Caleb

John 3:16


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

My thought is they will be looking for GPS if you got a sticker on the door. If no sticker they are clueless to what's coming.. 

Looks like the ds500 might work in Canada,,, its no ds600 but should do the job. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

cedarboarder said:


> My thought is they will be looking for GPS if you got a sticker on the door. If no sticker they are clueless to what's coming..
> 
> Looks like the ds500 might work in Canada,,, its no ds600 but should do the job.
> 
> ...




True but they'd need to get by the motion alarm, security cameras, locks, it's not an easy thing to do without making noise. 




Mike.
_______________


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Its a start. Waiting for some lights and plugs, back up camera, wiring a lot of stuff. Holding off on mounting my dewalt rack to the wall since I'll be pulling them open for wiring.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

So I sent the DeWalt DS600 and the DS610 back. The website worked to sporadically for my acceptance. 

Yesterday it didn't work at all! So my confidence level is shot. I'm thinking about going this route. 

Greetings from GPS and Track...

Our newest real-time tracker is a fleet waterproof unit. This unit will track in real-time and has a 2-month backup battery. This is perfect for those trying to track and monitor equipment and trailers in real-time.

See our system LIVE! This is a fleet unit I have on my car. Please login and play with it. 

www.FLEETandGPS.com 
Use login: mike
Use password: 12345

$299 and includes 1-year of unlimited service. We offer an incredible unit for fleet tracking that needs to be waterproof. The fleet waterproof tracking device is ideal for those who need to track trailers and equipment all day. This unit has the unique capability to be wired to the tail lights or any limited power source. This device has a 2 month backup battery. This allows the unit to keep tracking when the trailer or equipment is removed from the power source. For example, when the trailer is being pulled, the GPS tracker will recharge.
track in real time
detailed history
routes
speeds
mileage reports
What is the difference between the trailer tracker with 5-year battery and a fleet waterproof tracking device?

Excellent question! Your limitation isn’t service, it is battery life. Think of your cell phone, probably last 1 or 2 days on a single charge. The TTU-720 trailer tracker has a 5-year battery life and updates once per day. In the event of a theft or recovery, it can be placed into aggressive tracking mode. The waterproof fleet tracker will run off the power of trailer tail lights or limited power source.

The waterproof fleet tracking unit has a 7-10 day backup battery. So when it’s disconnected from the hauler, it still has power.

If you are concerned about theft and missing equipment, the TTU-720 is a great unit. The waterproof fleet tracker are for those who need to track all day long. It shows every stop/start, routes, speeds, mileage reports, and much more. It has all the functionality of our fleet tracker but this one has long backup battery and will handle weather conditions.

Have an AMAZING day! 
Michael & the team. 

Michael H. Fischer
[email protected]
Office: 800-578-1809
Cell: 602-478-3303

TOP 3 PRIORITIES OF 2018
1. Take care of the client
2. Take care of the client
3. Take care of the client


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

The owner and developer was easy to reach by phone. And very helpful. 
https://gpsandtrack.com/

Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Mike.
_______________


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> The owner and developer was easy to reach by phone. And very helpful.
> https://gpsandtrack.com/
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Yeah been a ruff time getting security on the trailer. Dewalt no worky in Canada. Ordered the fort knox lock and got an email saying he needs 40 bucks more for shipping and will be big fees at the border. So going to cancel that.,, rather get GPS. 

I was also looking at the same site for GPS trackers. I thought it was 3 years of service on the gps tracker. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Juan80 (Oct 16, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> There's no place to "add to cart". How the hell do you buy it?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________




I just tried , and can’t .
Seems the company has some real bad reviews.
The whrzit company ,not PJ trailers,
I have the lid that PJ sells, but without the subscription , it is no good .
I’ll keep looking,
Charlie


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Juan80 (Oct 16, 2012)

Juan80 said:


> I just tried , and can’t .
> Seems the company has some real bad reviews.
> The whrzit company ,not PJ trailers,
> I have the lid that PJ sells, but without the subscription , it is no good .
> ...



https://bendtrailers.com/whrzt-junction-box-gps-tracking-lid-wjb-100/
Try this one


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

back up cam wired up. Got it on a switch so can turn on when ever I want. 120volt wiring next, need to do a trip to the hardware store first.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

What kind of camera did you use?
I've been seriously considering getting one , and would love to here what other people are using


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Juan80 said:


> https://bendtrailers.com/whrzt-junction-box-gps-tracking-lid-wjb-100/
> Try this one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro




Only problem is there's no junction box on my trailer. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Juan80 (Oct 16, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Only problem is there's no junction box on my trailer.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________




Yep I have the same problem. 
You can buy a box and “fake”it by placing it over the wires and hooking up the hot and ground from the lid. 
My idea is to make it look as if it was made that way from the factory.
I bought a standard junction box from etrailer.com but, as I said , have not got the lid or subscription for the gps unit.
Good luck with whatever you do,
Charlie


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Mordekyle said:


> Don’t you play sparky with low voltage deck lighting?
> 
> Had a spare Trex transformer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I get what you're saying. After further thought a light came on!







a deck light power supply converts to 12 vdc


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Mike.
_______________


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> I get what you're saying. After further thought a light came on. a deck light power supply converts to 12 vdc
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________




I see what you did there....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Idothat said:


> What kind of camera did you use?
> I've been seriously considering getting one , and would love to here what other people are using


PARKVISION PRO Series Front/Rear View Camera, Car Electronics Waterproof Parking Camera Color White https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B071GYL3WL/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_wyeFBb8HB93FM I 

got this one since it can be mounted off center. so far I love it. lots of settings. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

got some folding hooks at the back that have been a big help. couldnt find any that folded then seen some surprisingly good ones at the dollor store of all places. 
I need to make something for storing sheets up right.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

I would like to introduce the sheet clamp. Just need a strip on in the floor.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Moved things around. got another dewalt rack, added a 120 volt plug in on side of the trailer so I can close the doors and have the chargers going. The single tube led shop light seems to do the trick. 




















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Cheap under cabinet strip lights work well for trailer lighting also. I attached mine to the roof supports


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Cheap under cabinet strip lights work well for trailer lighting also. I attached mine to the roof supports


I got some led strips installed but goofed up thinking my Makita usb block outputs 12 volt, but is only 5volt duh.. Waiting for a dewalt heated jacket adapter that has 12 volt output. Not sure if makita makes them but figured my flexvolt will do best.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

12 volt set up almost done
photo upload fail 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

try this again,,









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

